# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  France erupts into riots.

## UKSmartypants

Massive Yellow Vest Riots in Lyon and Paris, but dont expect much coverage in MSM.

A cabal of the top generals wrote to Macron and told him to sort out the problems or they would initiate a coupe de tat.

A poll of frenchmen puts the majority in agreement with the generals.

Looks like Marine Le Pen is going to be president.  Macaroni boy is done for.

----------

Common (05-01-2021),Conservative Libertarian (05-01-2021),darroll (05-01-2021),dinosaur (05-01-2021),Dos Equis (05-01-2021),East of the Beast (05-03-2021),El Guapo (05-02-2021),Foghorn (05-01-2021),LadyMoonlight (05-02-2021),Mainecoons (05-01-2021),Neo (05-08-2021),NORAD (05-01-2021),Northern Rivers (05-01-2021),Oceander (05-02-2021),Rutabaga (05-01-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

More than half of French people support generalsâ€™ warning that France is 'DISINTEGRATING,' hurtling toward civil war, poll shows â€” RT World News


France chaos as protests erupt across nation â€“ police charge crowds and launch tear gas | World | News | Express.co.uk



*French effort to tackle ‘radical Islamism’ is doomed if SPINELESS Macron no longer dares to mention it by name in new law*https://www.rt.com/op-ed/509266-fran...lamism-macron/

----------

Big Dummy (05-01-2021),Captain Kirk! (05-01-2021),Conservative Libertarian (05-01-2021),dinosaur (05-01-2021),Foghorn (05-01-2021),LadyMoonlight (05-02-2021),Mainecoons (05-01-2021),Northern Rivers (05-01-2021),Rutabaga (05-01-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

What's the issue that has everyone so upset?

I thought the French only had to work 36-37 weeks per year, only about 30 hours or so per week?

Macron imports all these foreign workers to do the dirty jobs the French won't do?

Was there a price increase on wine?

Travel restrictions mean that French peoples have to spend their 15 weeks or so of vacation in their own homes?

 :Dontknow:

----------

TheOneOnly2 (05-01-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

Shortage of French Fries ?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-01-2021),dinosaur (05-01-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

Oh, so it's anti-racism backlash from the "racist" Frenchmen?  Ahhh, sounds familiar.  

Yeah, we gots ourselves a bunch of retired generals over here too.  They didn't like the new LGBTQ military wokeness, so they got out.  But that retired general thing, you know, no army under their command, so no coup.  Yellow vests, you're on your own.

----------


## Foghorn

Gosh, no one could have seen this coming.   :Doh!: 


One would have to assume riots are exactly what French leaders intended all along.  When you ignore the will of the people over and over again the result is absolutely predictable - 100% of the time.

----------

dinosaur (05-01-2021),LadyMoonlight (05-02-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Gosh, no one could have seen this coming.  
> 
> 
> One would have to assume riots are exactly what French leaders intended all along.  When you ignore the will of the people over and over again the result is absolutely predictable - 100% of the time.



Well especially with the french, rioting and striking is a national hobby.

----------

nonsqtr (05-01-2021),Oceander (05-02-2021),TheOneOnly2 (05-01-2021)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> What's the issue that has everyone so upset?
> 
> I thought the French only had to work 36-37 weeks per year, only about 30 hours or so per week?
> 
> Macron imports all these foreign workers to do the dirty jobs the French won't do?
> 
> Was there a price increase on wine?
> 
> Travel restrictions mean that French peoples have to spend their 15 weeks or so of vacation in their own homes?


I've heard the frogs don't use deodorant all that much and so I suppose that could be an issue during long duration enclosures.

----------


## Old Tex

Those Frenchies must just be unreasonable because their form of socialism is so WONDERFUL. Isn't it.......Democrats? Oh wait our socialism will be so much better because ???????

----------


## Common

France made its own bed long ago...Biden is just catching the USA up to Frances standard of destroying their country...ours is in the process

----------

Big Dummy (05-01-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> What's the issue that has everyone so upset?




several things, the Yellow vests want pension reforms that macron promised years ago.  The movement was initially motivated by rising fuel prices and a high cost of living; it claims that a disproportionate burden of the government's tax reforms were falling on the working and middle classes

then theirs the Le Pen anti Eu Frexiters

and the anti vaxxers and anti lockdowners

The generals and the people are pissed off about Moslem mass immigration and the way its turned parts of some towns, including Paris, into moslem no go areas.


See, theres a principle when you are in government, only piss off one set of people at a time. Macron has managed to create enough reasons  to piss off most of the french population en masse.

----------

Big Dummy (05-01-2021),El Guapo (05-02-2021),Hillofbeans (05-01-2021),LadyMoonlight (05-02-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

more, Paris burns, only the Daily Express is covering it.

Paris riots: Turmoil for Emmanuel Macron as violence breaks out on Frances streets -VIDEO | World | News | Express.co.uk

----------


## Dan40

The French have long been famous or infamous for looking down their incredibly long noses at anyone not a native Frenchman.

----------


## Trinnity

Are you kidding?


> What's the issue that has everyone so upset?


Radical Islam. It's in the OP.


And the express UK said this:




> Violence has broken out in France after protestors took to the streets for annual May Day demonstrations. Police in Lyon have clashed with demonstrators after a large number of trade unions and left-wing activist attempted to march through the city.
> 
> express.co.uk

----------


## Dos Equis

> Massive Yellow Vest Riots in Lyon and Paris, but dont expect much coverage in MSM.
> 
> A cabal of the top generals wrote to Macron and told him to sort out the problems or they would initiate a coupe de tat.
> 
> A poll of frenchmen puts the majority in agreement with the generals.
> 
> Looks like Marine Le Pen is going to be president.  Macaroni boy is done for.


Ok, so when do they surrender to the Germans again?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Ok, so when do they surrender to the Germans again?


This time, they will surrender to Germany's ever increasing number of islamicists.

----------


## TheOneOnly2

> I've heard the frogs don't use deodorant all that much and so I suppose that could be an issue during long duration enclosures.


They actually love perfume but they wash less than a Pommy which is scary. 

French do not wash: official. But the British are smelly | The Independent | The Independent

Then again - I do not know if these bathing statistics for the English include the Pommy Wash. A Pommy Wash is not exactly bathing but at least its something.

Pommie-wash Meaning | Best 1 Definitions of Pommie-wash (yourdictionary.com)

----------

Frankenvoter (05-02-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2

> Are you kidding?Radical Islam. It's in the OP.
> 
> 
> And the express UK said this:


May Day. 

I think it is very dishonest of the OP or anyone else to try to make these protests about Radical Islam. The Yellow Vests are far left populists that want 'economic justice'. Leftists. Socialists basically. They protests about high cost of living for middle and working class. About fuel tax. About climate agenda raising their cost of living. I never heard of them protesting about radical islamists. The generals that supposedly wrote letter to French leader - that has zero to do with yellow vest protests. Some media are writing up stories claiming that La Penn wants to appeal to these yellow jackets and while they are populists and the far left and far right have more in common than with each other than most people want to admit these protests are not in support of La Penn. OP is dishonest and at the very least borderline racist propaganda.




> The *yellow vests movement or yellow jackets movement (French: Mouvement des gilets jaunes, pronounced [muvmɑ̃ de ʒilɛ ʒon]) is a populist,[66] grassroots[67] protest movement for economic justice[68] that began in France in October 2018. After an online petition posted in May had attracted nearly a million signatures, mass demonstrations began on 17 November.[69] The movement was initially motivated by rising fuel prices and a high cost of living; it claims that a disproportionate burden of the government's tax reforms were falling on the working and middle classes,[70][71][72] especially in rural and peri-urban areas.[33][73] The protesters have called for lower fuel taxes, a reintroduction of the solidarity tax on wealth, a minimum-wage increase, as well as the implementation of Citizens' initiative referendums,[41] among other things. On 29 November 2018, a list of 42 demands was made public and went viral on social media, becoming de facto a structuring basis for the movement, covering a wide range of eclectic topics, mostly related to democracy, social and fiscal justice*


Yellow vests movement - Wikipedia

edit - You America First folks have zero in common with Yellow Vests. La Penn yeah but not these guys. edit - Well you do hate fuel taxes. Any taxes hey. Including any tax on wealth.

edit - Hmm - I was going to say you America First folks have an ally in the French 'Les Identitaries' movement but apparently it has been banned. March 2021. 




> *Ban[edit]*On 3 March 2021, France banned Génération Identitaire (Generation Identity), as the Interior Minister Gérald Darmanin said the movement incited "discrimination, hatred and violence".[15] A few weeks before, dozens of people protested in Paris against the dissolution. it was estimated about 200 protesters


Les Identitaires - Wikipedia

Talk about a bunch of morons. They used a Lambda on their logo. But they are French.... I think the idea is that Spartans were white? But are Southern Europeans really white? Ha. If you were making a logo for a French far right movement you would go with something French wouldnt you? Charles the Hammer Martel? Put him on the logo. That would have made more sense.

----------


## Gator Monroe

It will be far worse than the Moroccan troubles of the 60s FAR WORSE ...

----------


## TheOneOnly2

Plus - 




> The Ifop-Fiducial poll showed Macron getting 23%-28% of votes in the first round, against 25%-27% for Le Pen, meaning he would come first in only one scenario. The president was seen beating Le Pen in most cases tested by the pollster last October. The French presidential vote sees a wide field of candidates whittled down to a final two in the second round.
> 
> Two other potential rivals, former health minister and president of the working class northern region of Hauts-de-France Xavier Bertrand, plus Paris region president Valerie Pecresse, were also seen winning against Le Pen if they reached the second round against her, with 59% and 55% of votes respectively.
> The Ifop-Fiducial poll surveyed 1,730 adults in early April, according to the newspaper, with a margin of error of 1%-2.2%.


France’s Le Pen Gains Ground for 2022 Elections, Poll Shows - Bloomberg

While La Pen and National Front may be doing better than they have in past it does not look like she will win in 2022. Even if she did I cant see French ptb allowing it because her father was an anti-Semitic Nazi - if need be they will rig election to stop it. It would not be a good look for France for National Rally to win.

edit - She says anti-Semitic things herself. Problem with anti-Islamists is that they are always racists. A racist is a racist. Its never a good idea to encourage them in any way. Even if you think its acceptable for them to hate Muslims odds are this will make them think its acceptable to hate Jews and other minorities even if the leadership of group is controlled opposition that claims to be for 'Judeo-Christian' society. Never a good idea to encourage racists or make them think that their racism is acceptable in any way shape or form. And we all know that France is the most anti-Semitic nation in the west. You think that the majority of these racist Muslim hating National Rally supporters dont also hate Jews? Of course they do. 




> Two years later, in May 2007, the ADL published another opinion survey conducted in five European nations. It found that 22% of respondents answered "probably true" to at least three of the four antisemitic stereotypes tested: Jews are more loyal to Israel than to this country, Jews have too much power in the business world, Jews have too much power in international financial markets, Jews still talk too much about what happened to them in the Holocaust. According to the survey, respondents believed that violence directed against French Jews was based more on anti-Jewish feelings than anti-Israel sentime


Antisemitism in 21st-century France - Wikipedia




> What’s new (“old-new”) is the recent resurgence of a more ancient form of anti-Semitism, born on the far-Right and now often shared on the far-Left. This seems to have left the country strangely unmoved. The rise of conspiracy theories has been charted by sociologists, who find that 22% of the French now believe in some sort of Jewish world-domination conspiracy: this proportion doubles to 44% among the _Gilets Jaunes_ movement. (In fairness it is not just the Jews; large numbers of French people also believe in conspiracies involving the Freemasons and Illuminati.)



How France became the most anti-Semitic country in the West - UnHerd

edit - About a quarter of the French population is admittedly anti-Semitic. Only 5% of French population is Muslim.. Unherd article makes some leaps but its right that France is the most anti-Semitic country in the West.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> May Day. 
> 
> I think it is very dishonest of the OP or anyone else to try to make these protests about Radical Islam.



I didnt

I posted the full range of reasons in post #11

Try reading the whole thread.


and the mass immigration of moslems  into France most certianly is a bone of contention - reports from 2016 to 2020: 

Migrants Attack Jews Celebrating Hanukkah in Paris No-Go Suburbs


'No-go zone' for women? How street harassment in Paris boiled over | Cities | The Guardian


Franceâ€™s No-Go Zones: Assimilation-Resistant Muslims Are the Real Refugee Problem | National Review


Paris Becomes Massive Camp for Illegal Migrants :: Gatestone Institute


Branded a no-go zone: a trip inside the 93, France's most notorious banlieue | Photography | The Guardian


Riot police clash with anti-immigration protesters in the former capital of France's Nazi dictatorship | Daily Mail Online


French retired general among anti-immigration protesters


Anti Immigration protests:





Its been simmering close to boiling for years,  and started back in 2016, Macron was elected on the back of promises to sort out various issues like this. He's done nothing about this or any of the other issues. That what kicked off the Yellow Vests in the first place, Macrons lack of action.


Apology accepted.

----------

Oceander (05-02-2021)

----------


## Gator Monroe

> I didnt
> 
> I posted the full range of reasons in post #11
> 
> Try reading the whole thread.
> 
> 
> and the mass immigration of moslems  into France most certianly is a bone of contention - reports from 2016 to 2020: 
> 
> ...


More cars have been torched (burned) in Rioting in France in last 10 - 20 + years than Cars were totaled in  crashes in half the EU in that time frame

----------


## Madison

> Massive Yellow Vest Riots in Lyon and Paris, but dont expect much coverage in MSM.
> 
> A cabal of the top generals wrote to Macron and told him to sort out the problems or they would initiate a coupe de tat.
> 
> A poll of frenchmen puts the majority in agreement with the generals.
> 
> Looks like Marine Le Pen is going to be president.  Macaroni boy is done for.


My wish for so long ====Marine Le Pen to be President 
It's about time to have a REAL Government

----------


## Madison

In 2021, Le Pen announced that she wanted to remain in the Schengen area, citing "an attachment to the European spirit", but to reserve free movement to nationals of an EEA country, excluding residents and visitors of another Schengen country.

*Opposition to immigration* (also known as *anti-immigration*) has become a significant political ideology in many countries. In the modern sense, immigration refers to the entry of people from one state or territory into another state or territory in which they are not citizens. Illegal immigration is immigration which violates a state's immigration laws.[1]



Opposition to immigration ranges from calls for various immigration reforms, to proposals to completely restrict immigration.

----------


## UKSmartypants

Le Penn is learning the art of wooing the electorate. shes worked out that being too extreme drives votes away, so she has softened  her stance of various issues. What she would do in power is an entirely different matter. Macron on the other hand seems to have forgotten this lesson, hes gotten more and more extreme in his anti British views, whilst appearing more and more useless, and thats driving all his votes away.

Jeremy Corbyn never learned the lesson ,and remains totally baffled as to why no one votes  for him.

----------

Neo (05-03-2021),Oceander (05-02-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2

> I didnt
> 
> I posted the full range of reasons in post #11
> 
> Try reading the whole thread.
> 
> 
> and the mass immigration of moslems  into France most certianly is a bone of contention - reports from 2016 to 2020: 
> 
> ...


Ha. Post 11? I don't have time for that.

But yeah I bet none of those links have yellow vests protesting immigration/Islam. And without clicking on them those links are old right? My criticism of "OP" stands. Ands it's ok - I know you don't mean it. I understand.

Edit - I don't know why because modern leftists are inherently anti-Semitic but I was surprised that such a high percentage of yellow vests are admitted anti-Semites. The French are no good.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Ha. Post 11? I don't have time for that.
> 
> But yeah I bet none of those links have yellow vests protesting immigration/Islam. And without clicking on them those links are old right? My criticism of "OP" stands. Ands it's ok - I know you don't mean it. I understand.
> 
> Edit - I don't know why because modern leftists are inherently anti-Semitic but I was surprised that such a high percentage of yellow vests are admitted anti-Semites. The French are no good.


well seems you dont know a lot about the world


1. several of the links are anti-immigration.  But then if you dont look, you'll never know and you are arguing from a position of ignorance....not a good plan

2. Marxism is inherently antisemitic. All fascisms require a scapegoat, and 'enemy of the people' by which the direct hate and thus manipulate and divert the population.  Stalin used a variety of scapegoats as he ran out of various groups to execute or send to the Gulag, ; Bosses, Bolsheviks, Mensheviks, Trotskyites, Leninists, then he set about other groups, gypsys, slavs, and jews.  Hitler did roughly the same, bearing in mind Nazism is a form of Dissident marxism, he targetted foreigners first, then the Bavarian aristocracy,  before moving onto gypsys', slavs, and jews. even Mao Tse Tung killed jews. 

Marxism targets jews because it blames the jews for capitalism, and  points at the fact that jews feature heavily in finance and banking (eg Rothschilds, Goldstein, Morgans, Lehman, Lazards, Khuns, )

----------


## Gator Monroe

Trotsky was a Jew (As were other Higher Ups in early Communist rise in Russia )

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Trotsky was a Jew (As were other Higher Ups in early Communist rise in Russia )



well that was part of the point.  Stalin viewed the Trotsky and the Bolsheviks as just another variant  of  Jewish Boss class.  The Mensheviks were led  by Martov, another Jew, whom Stalin despised as a "liquidationist", because Martov supported continuing involvement in WW1, which Lenin called "The Bosses War", and Martov favoured reform by the ballot ,wheras Lenin and Stalin wanted the Revolution of the Proletariat to be taken to all of Europe.  So Martov was also viewed as an 'enemy of the proletariat' in Lenins eyes


Lets not get into the Russian Revolution, it does your head in, like anything to do with the left, there's fifty million  factions involved.

----------

Oceander (05-03-2021)

----------

